# Brighton with the old cars - Sunday November 4 - honk honk wizz bang wheeze!



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2012)

_"this is about as much fun as it's possible to have on a bike". Dellzeqq _

Yes, It's that time of the year again for the London to Brighton Veteran Car rally bicycle chase.
Chasing, running with and sometimes overtaking of various pre 1905 charabancs. (over 500 registered this year). Many that go pop, wheeze, whizz, bang & whirl whilst trying to make their way Brighton.

*Feeder Rides Details*

*Westminster Bridge South. just outside the entrance to London Marriott Hotel*
*County Hall. 07.15 Leader Bill Owen - follow the cars from then on.*

*Dripping Tap Bromley. (jct Masons Hill & Hayes Lane) in Bromley at 07.30*
*riding along the A232 to Croydon. Leader **Ianrauk.*

*Cutty Sark Gardens 07.00. Leader: Mr Tom Crispin. Feeder ride to Croydon*

*Meeting Place*

*McDonalds North End Road Croydon: 08.30 (departure) All will convene over a*
*celebratory coffee and a muffin. I do believe that the rally will once again*
*follow the High Street; we can watch the rally go past.*

*Small(ish)print*

*This ride is on the open road, please follow all traffic signals.*

*Please respect the Veteran cars, they will not respect you. They have **standards that fall below modern cars, they brake slowly, and not in a **straight line, bits stick out, like Boadicea, and do the unexpected.*

*You are responsible for your own safety.*

Crawley now seems to be 'the' place for a halfway pit stop to top up those bidons, grab a coffee, neck a Maccy D's or a Scout's HotDog and catch up with other peeps on the ride.

Full details of the Veteran Car Rally *HERE*
Last years thread about the ride* HERE*

*




*

*A big thanks as always to Blue Hills who's idea this was..........*


----------



## User10571 (7 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> _"this is about as much fun as it's possible to have on a bike". Dellzeqq _
> 
> Yes, It's that time of the year again for the London to Brighton Veteran Car rally bicycle chase.
> Chasing, running with and sometimes overtaking of various pre 1905 charabancs. (over 500 registered this year). Many that go pop, wheeze, whizz, bang & whirl whilst trying to make their way Brighton.
> ...


Top ride. Werd.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Oct 2012)

Ooh!


----------



## StuAff (7 Oct 2012)

Might well, as last year, do the ride-along-the-coast for this. Was a lovely day.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (7 Oct 2012)

Sounds great fun


----------



## bobcolover (7 Oct 2012)

great fun last year; its in the diary for 4th november


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (7 Oct 2012)

Sounds like fun and I'm up for riding part of the way from Clapham if the weather is good.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Oct 2012)

Does it matter if the cyclists make more pops wheeze and bang than the cars ? I need to commit to a distance ride to get some miles under my lazy ass.


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Oct 2012)

Oddly enough I was wondering when this thread would pop up. Yes please.


----------



## musa (7 Oct 2012)

Yeah I'm in hopefully work doesn't get in the way


----------



## rb58 (7 Oct 2012)

I'm in. Love this ride. Is the the velomobule making an appearance again this year?


----------



## subaqua (8 Oct 2012)

now thats a shame , I will be travelling back from my footplate and steam driving day at the Avon Railway so won't be able to do this.


----------



## martint235 (8 Oct 2012)

I missed it last year. Can't remember why but I'm in this year.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Oct 2012)

I'll be going down to East Croydon, but I am absolutely not going to be taking some weird pony diversion north to join the route. I'll head west from the station and south to the A235


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Oct 2012)

We'll see. Depends on weather, state-of-mind, running club schedule, cycling club schedule, the lovely Helen, her mum, etc., etc..


----------



## rb58 (8 Oct 2012)

2083935 said:


> Straight down The High Street and South End to the Brighton Rd. is the way to go.


Yep. That's the way we went last year and were soon in the thick of it. I recall TopCat1, Mista Preston and I ended up on the three lane dual carriageway into Brighton towards the end. Oh how we laughed!


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Oct 2012)

rb58 said:


> Yep. That's the way we went last year and were soon in the thick of it. I recall TopCat1, Mista Preston and I ended up on the three lane dual carriageway into Brighton towards the end. Oh how we laughed!


that's actually very do-able if you're behind one of the old crocks. The trick is to avoid the A27 sliproad. 

I stand by the quote Ian offered at the head of the thread but please, please give your brakes a good look over. A fair number of drivers are imbued with a sense of adventure. And possibly not just a sense of adventure. We saw some wildly sketchy driving. You may find yourself taking some avoiding action. And, while I recognise that the FNRttC safety talk is a bit toe-curling, it might be an idea, Ian, to have something like at East Croydon.


----------



## martint235 (8 Oct 2012)

rb58 said:


> Yep. That's the way we went last year and were soon in the thick of it. I recall TopCat1, Mista Preston and I ended up on the three lane dual carriageway into Brighton towards the end. Oh how we laughed!


 I ended up on that the year before last!! It's a blast racing cars down to Preston Park!!!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2012)

rb58 said:


> I recall TopCat1, Mista Preston and I ended up on the three lane dual carriageway into Brighton towards the end. Oh how we laughed!


 


martint235 said:


> I ended up on that the year before last!! It's a blast racing cars down to Preston Park!!!


 
*Quoted from Blue Hills in last years thread.*

_One important caution. The first year we did this ride, due to understandably limited opportunities to survey the route, we ended up on a bit of A road just north of Brighton which is a virtual multi-lane motorway. Yes it was fun in a mad mad way, but it isn’t advised. And so, like all years after the first one, the leader will not go that way._

_The road in question is just after the descent from Clayton Hill, the last hill before Brighton. We come down the A273 but turn right into Pyecombe just before this becomes the madness that is the marked-green A23. If you end up on this, you enter a multi-lane highway and then encounter a tricky fast feed into a roundabout with cars trying to go left towards Lewes or straight on to Brighton._

_To avoid it we will be turning right to go via Pyecombe onto a national cycle route. _
_You can see the road in question here:_
_http://g.co/maps/zybry_

_After following the cycle route for a short distance, we will rejoin the main road for the triumphal zip down to Brighton and the pier._
_If you do take the fast road, be warned._
_Apart from this, the rest of the ride follows the exact route taken by the cars. That's what makes it so special._


----------



## martint235 (8 Oct 2012)

Ah, the year before last I'd managed to lose the leader.  Still the A23 is a quick way into Brighton.


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Oct 2012)

I'll be keeping an eye on this...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2012)

2084181 said:


> I prefer to do that, rather than ride on the cycle path, as a matter of course. On this day though it is easily the better thing to do, just hook up with one of the cars and stick with them.


 

This is what we did last year and is a good option. (By then, Andy in the Velo had long disappeared)


----------



## martint235 (8 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> This is what we did last year and is a good option. (By then, Andy in the Velo had long disappeared)


 He disappeared on his bent the year before. For some reason 30 odd cyclists stood outside a pub didn't register with him and so he continued to Brighton.


----------



## velovoice (8 Oct 2012)

I thoroughly enjoyed this last year but will be busy packing to move to Caddington and getting my Mitcham flat ready for ttcycle to move into, so will have to give it a miss. Next year!


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'll be going down to East Croydon, but I am absolutely not going to be taking some weird pony diversion north to join the route. I'll head west from the station and south to the A235


Last year the cars changed their route and instead of going straight down the High Street so that we encountered their wonderful spluttering almost immediately on leaving East Croydon, they detoured round the town. And while it was felt important in a spirit of camaraderie to all meet up at East Croydon (been done every year and also allows folk to informally split into groups from then on) Bill very sportingly had the idea of bringing his lot down from town, meeting up, and then doubling back to meet the cars as close to East Croydon as possible. I think he'd be the first to admit that it didn't quite work (I rode with him) but it was good to try it. Bill has done the ride pretty much every year I think, definitely including the first particularly magical one.

He's leading part of the ride this year - not sure what his plans are from East Croydon - it's up to him.

Yes that crazy bit of two virtual motorways meeting - thanks for quoting the workaround Ian - this ride has a life of its own and is inevitably somewhat more freeform than some, but I'd advise folks to think carefully about that bit of road. I reckon Bill will almost certainly be doing the Pyecombe diversion.

Have fun on the ride - looking forward to some pics on here after the event.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (8 Oct 2012)

I think it was the NCN 20 down the A23 that we took on Saturday and parts of the route were horrible to ride on, all overgrown with weeds and nettles and not well signed at all. It's on Strava if anyone wants to see.


http://www.strava.com/athletes/pamelaw


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Oct 2012)

The detour from the twin motorway only uses a short bit of the NCN. I've ridden that bit recently - it was fine. Agree that the full NCN from London to Brighton is a bit of a pig - you'd only want to do it once.


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Oct 2012)

I seem to remember I made the National Newspapers following last years ride..........I should be up for a there and back.


----------



## Trickedem (9 Oct 2012)

Count me in. Early start for me though. First train into Bromley South doesnt arrive until 7.42, so I will either ride up to Bromley, or meet you near Godstone


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Oct 2012)

Trickedem said:


> Count me in. Early start for me though. First train into Bromley South doesnt arrive until 7.42, so I will either ride up to Bromley, or meet you near Godstone


For some values of "near" presumably. The routes takes the A23 through Surrey, so Godstone is 5 miles to the east at best.


----------



## Trickedem (9 Oct 2012)

2089327 said:


> We won't go through Godstone. The first half of the route is Croydon, Purley, Coulsdon, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley.
> 
> Bromley South to East Croydon is only just over 6 miles. You could do that by not a huge amount after the scheduled 8:00 depart. A small group could always wait behind and pace you back to the ride.


 Thanks Adrian and Tim, I will plan what I am doing nearer the time, but will consider both options.


----------



## Recycle (10 Oct 2012)

Count me in. I'll join at East Croydon.


----------



## martint235 (10 Oct 2012)

2089327 said:


> We won't go through Godstone. The first half of the route is Croydon, Purley, Coulsdon, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley.
> 
> Bromley South to East Croydon is only just over 6 miles. You could do that by not a huge amount after the scheduled 8:00 depart. A small group could always wait behind and pace you back to the ride.


 


Trickedem said:


> Thanks Adrian and Tim, I will plan what I am doing nearer the time, but will consider both options.


 Is the route just straight down the A23 to Crawley? If it is, I'm happy to wait behind at EC and pace you back on to the tail.


----------



## arallsopp (10 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> He disappeared on his bent the year before. For some reason 30 odd cyclists stood outside a pub didn't register with him and so he continued to Brighton.


 
Spectacularly unfair, Mart. I'd stopped some way back to rescue some not-totally-unfortunate-looking damsels in distress, and was pushing hard to try and catch up with you all. Once I realised you'd been at the pub 40 odd minutes and that I still hadn't caught you, I stopped to ring and say "go ahead without me". 

OK, so it turned out I made that call about 50ft before I spotted the 'welcome to Brighton' sign, and that the amassed riders were probably 25 miles behind me, but that's not to be helped  It was a lovely afternoon waiting for you all to arrive 

Oh, and the VM *should* be making an appearance. And might even be doing the return leg with gears. I've not been riding of late. Does anyone know whose turn it is to suffer a major mechanical to the rear derailleur?


----------



## martint235 (10 Oct 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Spectacularly unfair, Mart. I'd stopped some way back to rescue some not-totally-unfortunate-looking damsels in distress, and was pushing hard to try and catch up with you all. *Once I realised you'd been at the pub 40 odd minutes and that I still hadn't caught you, I stopped to ring and say "go ahead without me". *
> 
> OK, so it turned out I made that call about 50ft before I spotted the 'welcome to Brighton' sign, and that the amassed riders were probably 25 miles behind me, but that's not to be helped  It was a lovely afternoon waiting for you all to arrive
> 
> Oh, and the VM *should* be making an appearance. And might even be doing the return leg with gears. I've not been riding of late. Does anyone know whose turn it is to suffer a major mechanical to the rear derailleur?


 This should probably read "Once I'd realised I'd passed you all at the pub 40 minutes previously I called to say "Hi"".


----------



## Andrij (10 Oct 2012)

I 'accidentally' did part of this event a few years ago. A friend and had planned on riding, then decided we weren't, then decided to 'at least ride down to Hyde Park and have a look at the cars as they set off. 

We saw them setting off and decided to ride along with them a bit. That 'bit' was all the way down to Gatwick. We started late and were slow, so by the time we hit the dual carriageway (where my riding partner decreed we'd take the path) we were riding with the last few cars. We then took advantage of the 'Gatwick Surprise', had a cuppa then caught the train home. 

Considering my location, if I ride I'll probably 'start' from Hyde Park as the event starts.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Oct 2012)

if anybody's reading this and wondering, then I'd urge them to do it if only for the crowds. It is an odd feeling riding down Streatham High Road early on a Sunday and seeing the side of the road lined with people, often elderly, just having a good time. And it goes on - save for some bits of the A23, and the more rural bits southeast of Crawley, there are people lining the roads all the way to the coast. 

The passengers in the cars are really welcoming. There's no resentment of the intrusion by cyclists.


----------



## rb58 (10 Oct 2012)

arallsopp said:


> Does anyone know whose turn it is to suffer a major mechanical to the rear derailleur?



Gulp! I shall be a carrying a spare derailler, mech hanger, chain and appropriate tools.......


----------



## martint235 (10 Oct 2012)

2090512 said:


> Fixed is the way to go. Anything else is already broken.


 Hmm from what I hear fixed tends to lead to things being broken, usually bones. I offer rb58, GregCollins and Aperitif as evidence m'lud.


----------



## martint235 (10 Oct 2012)

2090518 said:


> And this stems from the fixedness?


 Errrm it seems to have done to an extent yes.


----------



## martint235 (10 Oct 2012)

2090540 said:


> What does "Errrm" mean?


It kind of translates to AFAIK. Certainly 'Teef's off a few months ago was cos he "forgot" he was on his fixed after riding a geared bike for a while


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Oct 2012)

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/


----------



## rb58 (10 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> It kind of translates to AFAIK. Certainly 'Teef's off a few months ago was cos he "forgot" he was on his fixed after riding a geared bike for a while


I lay the blame for mine firmly at the feet of the pedestrian who stepped out in front of me. I'd have gone down whether I was geared, fixed or riding a Penny Farthing....


----------



## ChrisBailey (10 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'll be going down to East Croydon, but I am absolutely not going to be taking some weird pony diversion north to join the route. I'll head west from the station and south to the A235


 
I'll plan to be at East Croydon, hopefully the weather will be better than for the Historic Commercial Vehicles earlier in the year.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2012)

ChrisBailey said:


> I'll plan to be at East Croydon, hopefully the weather will be better than for the Historic Commercial Vehicles earlier in the year.


 

Or the Vintage Car Rally 4 years ago... yegods it was a heck of a deluge. Nasty.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2012)

2091457 said:


> Turned over and went back to sleep. Did I miss much?


 

Dunno mate.. the drumming of the rain on my conservatory roof woke me,
Got up and it was howling a gale.
One of the very few times rain stopped me from going out on a ride.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Oct 2012)

The weather is of course usually glorious - at least two years we've sat on the beach at the end.


----------



## arallsopp (12 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> The passengers in the cars are really welcoming. There's no resentment of the intrusion by cyclists.


 
I should hope not. AFAIK cyclists were providing a flying escort from the very first emancipation run.


----------



## TimO (17 Oct 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I'll be going down to East Croydon, but I am absolutely not going to be taking some weird pony diversion north to join the route. I'll head west from the station and south to the A235


 
Indeed, that was truly bizarre, as was then cycling the wrong way down a one way street, as far as I could work out, to save a couple of hundred feet, instead of going a bit further along to Station Road.

I'm up for this, reasonable weather permitting. I've got spare batteries now, so could do a Tim H and sling the SLR around my neck.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Oct 2012)

see above.


----------



## clarion (20 Oct 2012)

We're hoping to join at East Croydon. It's been fun before, and we're looking forward to it.

Look out for number 35, a Panhard et Lavassor. I saw it today on the back of a truck, having just returned from its MOT. The friendly owner said he hoped to see us on the day.


----------



## TimO (21 Oct 2012)

The only car I recognised last year, was Genevieve, on her annual visit from Holland.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2012)

Now with updated meeting points in 1st post.


----------



## martint235 (22 Oct 2012)

Having checked maps I can't see a McD on the High St, but there is one on North End, is that the one?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (22 Oct 2012)

I also looked for Maccy D's and wondered if it was the one near East Croydon station or one of the others. I was thinking of conserving my energy and getting the train down rather than meeting up with Bill at 7am and riding there.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

I am checking with Bill.
Perhaps he means the one in North End Road


----------



## martint235 (22 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I am checking with Bill.
> Perhaps he means the one in North End Road


 I think that's the sensible bit. Note it's in a pedestrianised area though.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> I think that's the sensible bit. Note it's in a pedestrianised area though.


 

He did say something about meeting there then walking to see the cars go by... so that must be where he means.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

Bill just confirmed that the meeting place is the Maccy'd's on North End Road.


----------



## martint235 (22 Oct 2012)

2114110 said:


> There is a McDonalds in George St. about 150m down from East Croydon Station.


Now you're just trying to confuse things!!!


----------



## Tim Hall (22 Oct 2012)

2114176 said:


> Don't blame me if Croydon is over-run with them


Croydon had the pleasure of being one of the first towns in the country to be blessed by the sign of the golden arches, IIRC.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (22 Oct 2012)

My very first McDonald's was in Grantham some time around 1987.


----------



## defy-one (22 Oct 2012)

Chaps .... Some of us from the Slough area are thinking if coming down to this ride. Can you tell us how many miles is it from Croydon to Brighton?


----------



## Tim Hall (22 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> Chaps .... Some of us from the Slough area are thinking if coming down to this ride. Can you tell us how many miles is it from Croydon to Brighton?


About 45 I'd say.


----------



## musa (22 Oct 2012)

45 odd if im not mistaken


----------



## defy-one (23 Oct 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Recycle (23 Oct 2012)

2114176 said:


> Don't blame me if Croydon is over-run with them


Yer, bunch of health food junkies in Croydon...


----------



## StuartG (23 Oct 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Croydon had the pleasure of being one of the first towns in the country to be blessed by the sign of the golden arches, IIRC.


AFAIR the first was in Woolwich. I remember eating there around 1973/4 ... only a few yards from the Whitstable ride.


----------



## rb58 (24 Oct 2012)

StuartG said:


> AFAIR the first was in Woolwich. I remember eating there around 1973/4 ... only a few yards from the Whitstable ride.


Crickey! I hadn't realised the FNRttC had been going since 1973 - Simon must be older than he looks


----------



## arallsopp (24 Oct 2012)

Powis Street McDonalds, shovelling it since November 13, 1974.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Oct 2012)

Note I said "one of the first"...

I remember an article in The Sunday Times, or possibly The Observer, announcing the beginnings of a bright new Golden Arched Dawn, where Croydon and A N Other (presumably Woolwich) were mentioned as the vanguard.


----------



## defy-one (25 Oct 2012)

Is Bill or any of the CC members, going to HPC to see the (parked) cars before meeting at the designated rendevous point at Westminster bridge?
3 of us are hoping to drop into the park and see them all lined up and then go onto meet everyone


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Oct 2012)

I'm in! HPC to Croydon segment. Will deliberately ride the SS so I'm not tempted to ride to Brighton


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Oct 2012)

well, having bigged up the ride it turns out that I am to attend some cultural event in Swansea, and then go out with a friend who is suffering from beer withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## theclaud (28 Oct 2012)

Did somebody mention beer?


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Oct 2012)

Simon, you are a true friend


----------



## theclaud (28 Oct 2012)

I do apologize to everyone for borrowing El Zeqq on the day of this ride. But then I partly blame @Agent Hilda, who likes a bit of Shakespeare. Well, either that or she likes to watch fit young men wresting amorously on stage. On reflection, she's probably pretty keen on both...


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2012)

2123258 said:


> *Fit young me* v old cars and old men in tweed. Tricky one I'm sure.


We've invented a time machine??


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (28 Oct 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm in! HPC to Croydon segment. Will deliberately ride the SS so I'm not tempted to ride to Brighton


 
There's an HPC start? Waterloo is better for me but it's nice to keep my options open 

Good call on the SS. I'm not planning on riding all the way either but I'll see how I go on the day, how bailable the route is and whether my legs hold up after going to Windsor on the Saturday.


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Oct 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> There's an HPC start? Waterloo is better for me but it's nice to keep my options open
> 
> Good call on the SS. I'm not planning on riding all the way either but I'll see how I go on the day, how bailable the route is and whether my legs hold up after going to Windsor on the Saturday.


 
I was reading the blurb and I'm sure it said the cars would start there at 0700, head to the Marriot at County Hall, then onwards. I'll double-check.

"*SUNDAY 4 NOVEMBER 2012*
07:00 to 08:30 THE START - VETERAN CAR RUN


Hyde Park, London (Location of Apsley Gate, Hyde Park Corner)
FREE for all to view"


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2012)

And *here* is a route map.

Plenty of bailout points on route.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (28 Oct 2012)

Fab, thank you both.


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Oct 2012)

Ta Ian. 

ABV, we could just head over to Brixton and start from there, but I thought if I'm going to crawl out of bed at some disgraceful hour on a Sunday morning, I might as well do it properly


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2012)

Just a reminder to those meeting in Croydon.
The meeting place is now Macdonalds in North End Road. *HERE*


----------



## defy-one (28 Oct 2012)

Anyone know the weather forecast for Sunday?


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Oct 2012)

http://www.metcheck.com/UK/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=London&day=7


----------



## martint235 (28 Oct 2012)

I'm getting a bit tired of cleaning Lelly but will go on record and say I'll be in Croydon unless we're talking stupid amounts of rain or snow. All amounts of snow will be counted as stupid.


----------



## defy-one (28 Oct 2012)

User13710 said:


> My favourite weather site www.yr.no has Croydon in bright sunshine all day, and Brighton's rain clearing by midday, which sounds like good news. This may change of course. I've had enough of getting soaked lately so a rainy forecast might deter me, otherwise I'm aiming to join the Croydon start point.




Sounds good.we are hoping to cycle over to hpc in the morning and then follow the cars down to the coast.
I'm clinically allergic to rain :honestguv


----------



## SaLQ83 (28 Oct 2012)

This sounds like a fun ride... I think George and I might join u guys... maybe in East Croydon if that's ok.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2012)

Leoqueen1983 said:


> This sounds like a fun ride... I think George and I might join u guys... maybe in East Croydon if that's ok.


 

the more the merrier...


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Oct 2012)

Sounds like an East Croydon party. I'll see you guys there then head back to bed


----------



## ianrauk (28 Oct 2012)

*Important route information & safety tip for people following the ride.*

After Clayton (the A273) the cars join the A23 down to Brighton. This is in effect a very fast piece of road and can be very busy. Unless you are very confident in doing so, it's best avoided.

Instead, at Pycombe you can join the cyclepath that will take you alongside the A23 to rejoin the route after the mad A23/A27 roundabout and back on to the A23 London Rd/Preston Rd into Brighton.

I have made a gpx map HERE. 

Cheers,
Ian


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (28 Oct 2012)

I took the cycle path a couple of weeks ago and it was a bit of a pain in the backside. Badly signed and bits of it were really overgrown and not easy to ride on but I do agree that it's preferable to riding on the real road and especially if you're a slowcoach like myself.


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Oct 2012)

last year on that bit of the route we tucked in behind one of the old cars, it was quite easy to keep up with it and felt safer than being out there alone, as it were.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2012)

User13710 said:


> I'll be getting a train to East Croydon station, arriving at about 8 o'clock I think. Will anyone be around to show me the way to the MacDonalds meeting place? I have a particular talent for getting lost.


 

Out of the station, turn right. Into George Street, following and being careful of the tram tracks. Cross Wellesly Road, next crossing turn right into North End (It's pedestrianised) Map *here*


----------



## defy-one (29 Oct 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> last year on that bit of the route we tucked in behind one of the old cars, it was quite easy to keep up with it and felt safer than being out there alone, as it were.



I have this image of 50 riders following this poor ford model T .... Weird peleton


----------



## Andrij (29 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> I have this image of 50 riders following this poor ford model T .... Weird peleton



If there's a group of 50 riders, it may have cars following them!


----------



## Recycle (29 Oct 2012)

User13710 said:


> I'll be getting a train to East Croydon station, arriving at about 8 o'clock I think. Will anyone be around to show me the way to the MacDonalds meeting place? I have a particular talent for getting lost.


I'll be arriving at East Croydon as well & know where the meeting point is. I can wait for you at the barriers if you like?


----------



## topcat1 (29 Oct 2012)

I should be at east croydon at 8, meeting a newbee from work


----------



## Gordon P (29 Oct 2012)

I'm planning on being at County Hall for 7.15 so hope to see others on the way to & after Croydon


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (29 Oct 2012)

Gordon P said:


> I'm planning on being at County Hall for 7.15 so hope to see others on the way to & after Croydon


 
I should be there too and will be the one on the tiny red Spesh trying desperately to keep my eyes open.


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Oct 2012)

I'll be starting from Hyde Park. Short black chick on a yellow Fuji, also trying to keep my eyes open.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Oct 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I'll be starting from Hyde Park. Short black chick on a yellow Fuji _with tiny wheels_, also trying to keep my eyes open.


 
Fixed that for you...


----------



## defy-one (29 Oct 2012)

I'll be starting from Hyde park corner .... Tall brown bloke on a white giant defy one. Please come and wake me up when the cars start to roll .... I know Mark & Paul will leave me there and call the police to move the vagabond along


----------



## Gordon P (29 Oct 2012)

This is becoming self-confession carner: I'm a tall thin old codger on a red Kona who will have woken up by trying to keep up with two much younger companions!


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Oct 2012)

Party at Hyde Park, I reckon . I think the East Croydon massive should get the coffees in for us


----------



## Trickedem (29 Oct 2012)

I won't be able to make this ride now. Too much stuff to do at home, now that I have done very long rides two weekends in a row. Have a good one and see you on the FNRTTC to Brighton.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2012)

Trickedem said:


> I won't be able to make this ride now. Too much stuff to do at home, now that I have done very long rides two weekends in a row. Have a good one and see you on the FNRTTC to Brighton.


 

Now where is the unlike button?

See you on the FNR. And for your non appearance next weekend your penance is to join me/us for the SMRbtH


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Oct 2012)

I'm


Gordon P said:


> This is becoming self-confession carner: I'm a tall thin old codger on a red Kona who will have woken up by trying to keep up with two much younger companions!


I'm a fat old bald codger on a blue Thorn Audax Mk 3 with a Carradice - I'm not coming on the ride but thought I'd share that info with you anyway.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Oct 2012)




----------



## wanda2010 (30 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> I'll be starting from Hyde park corner .... Tall brown bloke on a white giant defy one. Please come and wake me up when the cars start to roll .... I know Mark & Paul will leave me there and call the police to move the vagabond along


 
You may well see me before I see you so please holla


----------



## mark st1 (30 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> I'll be starting from Hyde park corner .... Tall brown bloke on a white giant defy one. Please come and wake me up when the cars start to roll .... I know Mark & Paul will leave me there and call the police to move the vagabond along


 
lol you forgot to mention your mankini and shaved legs . I will be rolling out of bed at 3.45 am for final checks and brekkie proper looking foward to my first organised (ish) ride. White male stood with the tall dark chap and the other bloke with the cheap Specaialized  . Im on my creeky White Boardman swearing like a trooper and cursing Helfrauds. 

Hope to put some names & faces to avatars and having a good old laugh.


----------



## wanda2010 (30 Oct 2012)

mark st1 said:


> lol you forgot to mention your mankini and shaved legs . I will be rolling out of bed at 3.45 am for final checks and brekkie proper looking foward to my first organised (ish) ride. White male stood with the tall dark chap and the other bloke with the cheap Specaialized  . Im on my creeky White Boardman swearing like a trooper and cursing Helfrauds.
> 
> Hope to put some names & faces to avatars and having a good old laugh.


 
Definitely a party at Hyde Park


----------



## Gordon P (30 Oct 2012)

2125429 said:


> I'm confused, is this a confession or a boast about your planned Saturday night?


have those coffees waiting at Croydon & I'll tell you!


----------



## defy-one (30 Oct 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Hope to put some names & faces to avatars and having a good old laugh.




Yes Mark, we will be laughing at you ;-)


----------



## musa (30 Oct 2012)

topcat1 said:


> I should be at east croydon at 8, meeting a newbee from work


you going through stockwell clapham ..... if so i could join you on route


----------



## mark st1 (31 Oct 2012)

defy-one said:


> Yes Mark, we will be laughing at you ;-)


 
I wont be able to hear you laughing over my click,click,click,click.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (31 Oct 2012)

Im going to be rocking up to HPC on the Venge, looking like I should be sleeping in bus shelters, due to rocking the movember serial killer mustache look.


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Oct 2012)

*Makes a mental note to give V and Gordon P a very wide berth*


----------



## topcat1 (31 Oct 2012)

how old are you there 16 ?


----------



## topcat1 (31 Oct 2012)

musa said:


> you going through stockwell clapham ..... if so i could join you on route


 
should pass that way 7.15...ish


----------



## User10571 (31 Oct 2012)

topcat1 said:


> how old are you there 16 ?


More like 34

EDIT: That means it's 20 years since I left college.

F***!!!


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Oct 2012)

Surely you were carded every time you went into a pub?


----------



## wanda2010 (31 Oct 2012)

The beard worked? Cos I would have assumed it was false!


----------



## mark st1 (31 Oct 2012)

User10571 said:


> Turn up screen brightness for true scariness.


 
Simples.


----------



## TimO (31 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Out of the station, turn right. Into George Street, following and being careful of the tram tracks. Cross Wellesly Road, next crossing turn right into North End (It's pedestrianised) Map *here*


Last Saturday (on my way back from the post-FNRttC LMNH visit), a fair amount of the Tram track from East Croydon to George Street wasn't Tram line so much as a building site. It's supposed to finished within the next couple of days, but it's not beyond the bounds of possibility that things may still be dug up this weekend (although on past experience, Tramlink generally finishes their work early).


----------



## TimO (31 Oct 2012)

This is the route (on GPSies) used last year, from the Lombard Roundabout (the A23 / A236 junction, just North-West of Croydon) to Brighton, using the cycle path alongside the A23 from Pyecombe.


----------



## musa (31 Oct 2012)

topcat1 said:


> should pass that way 7.15...ish


 
ok i can meet anywhere so clapham common around 7am for me and ill wait


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Nov 2012)

where are all the people heading to HPC meeting, is it Wellington Arch as usual?


----------



## topcat1 (1 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> ok i can meet anywhere so clapham common around 7am for me and ill wait


 
i'll be leaving home at 7am (so you'll have to keep yourself busy for 15 minutes)


----------



## defy-one (1 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> where are all the people heading to HPC meeting, is it Wellington Arch as usual?



If they are we will see them. As we will be coming up from Notting Hill/Queensway


----------



## wanda2010 (1 Nov 2012)

Wellington Arch is my goal. Aiming for 0630/0645 arrival.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Nov 2012)

im aiming for 6.45 - 7.00


----------



## defy-one (1 Nov 2012)

I'm aiming to beat the Venge ....












By a good second!!


----------



## mark st1 (1 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> If they are we will see them. As we will be coming up from Notting Hill/Queensway


 
You must have good eye sight or are we leaving you at Marble Arch  can we go through the park and play dodge the hobo/drunkerd


----------



## ianrauk (1 Nov 2012)

As with previous years some of us will be pit stopping in Crawley at the far end of the high street where the cars pit stop. You will have to walk your bikes through as they do not allow cycling. Dependent what time we leave Croydon, we should be there 9.30-10am

Please also note that the ride usually gets strung out. Don't expect a mass peleton of riders. Most seem to ride at their own pace or with mates etc

In Brighton we usually head for the Maderia Cafe for lunch... then turn round and cycle back home again.


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2012)

Let's see if we can get home in daylight this year


----------



## martint235 (1 Nov 2012)

2130536 said:


> Let's all take lights, just in case.


Of course but I do so like to get home before the sun has gone to bed!


----------



## Mista Preston (1 Nov 2012)

FTFY

[/quote]


ianrauk said:


> As with previous years some of us will be pit stopping in Crawley at the far end of the high street where the cars pit stop. You will have to walk your bikes through as they do not allow cycling. Dependent what time we leave Croydon, we should be there 9.30-10am
> 
> Please also note that the ride usually gets strung out. Don't expect a mass peleton of riders. Most seem to ride at their own pace or try to keep up with mates in velomobiles etc
> 
> In Brighton we usually head for the Maderia Cafe for lunch... then turn round and cycle back home again.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Nov 2012)

I may wander over to Crawley unless the club decides to do a run that isn't essentially my weekday commute route with a banana stop. For once.


----------



## defy-one (1 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> As with previous years some of us will be pit stopping in Crawley at the far end of the high street where the cars pit stop. You will have to walk your bikes through as they do not allow cycling. Dependent what time we leave Croydon, we should be there 9.30-10am
> 
> Please also note that the ride usually gets strung out. Don't expect a mass peleton of riders. Most seem to ride at their own pace or with mates etc
> 
> In Brighton we usually head for the Maderia Cafe for lunch... then turn round and cycle back home again.


 
where is this Cafe Ian - easy to spot by flashing lights on flashy road bikes outside?


----------



## StuAff (1 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> where is this Cafe Ian - easy to spot by flashing lights on flashy road bikes outside?


Madeira Drive. Caf is just along from the pier and the big wheel, which are definitely easy to spot.


----------



## Tim Hall (1 Nov 2012)

Look for the happy go lucky soul without a care in the world moving the chairs.


----------



## musa (2 Nov 2012)

topcat1 said:


> i'll be leaving home at 7am (so you'll have to keep yourself busy for 15 minutes)



Ok no problems I shall wait patiently


----------



## musa (2 Nov 2012)

Forecast?


----------



## arallsopp (2 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> where is this Cafe Ian - easy to spot by flashing lights on flashy road bikes outside?


Bear in mind Madeira Drive might be closed to modern traffic (including bikes). Its next to the steps, here.


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2012)

In order to accurately manage expectations, if the BBC forecast proves to be the concensus then I shall be staying in bed.


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2012)

My plan at present is to meet at East Croydon and whizz down to Crawley. There I'll nip home and collect HMQM and the tandem, returning to the High Street for more standing around before we depart for the South Coast.


----------



## defy-one (2 Nov 2012)

martint235 said:


> In order to accurately manage expectations, if the BBC forecast proves to be the concensus then I shall be staying in bed.


 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lil6YGaYOkQ


----------



## rb58 (2 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> As with previous years some of us will be pit stopping in Crawley at the far end of the high street where the cars pit stop. You will have to walk your bikes through as they do not allow cycling. Dependent what time we leave Croydon, we should be there 9.30-10am
> 
> Please also note that the ride usually gets strung out. Don't expect a mass peleton of riders. Most seem to ride at their own pace o*r try to keep up with mates in their velomobiles, who are riding single speed because they trashed their rear derailler.....*
> 
> In Brighton we usually head for the Maderia Cafe for lunch... then turn round and cycle back home again.


FTFY


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Nov 2012)

I can handle a little rain between HPC and East Croydon..................... maybe.


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Nov 2012)

Way too late for that


----------



## martint235 (2 Nov 2012)

2131226 said:


> Careful, you wouldn't want to shrink.


 I must resist.........


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Nov 2012)

See that you do


----------



## Scruffmonster (2 Nov 2012)

I'll be along for the Bromley Feeder ride if that's cool?


----------



## rb58 (3 Nov 2012)

Oh dear, Met Office weather forecast is looking none too promising for tomorrow. I might need to dig out the Thorn (the only bike with mud guards). Or stay in bed...


----------



## wanda2010 (3 Nov 2012)

I still aim to do the HPC to East Croydon leg then return to bed, unless it's teeming down.


----------



## User10571 (3 Nov 2012)

I'm not bringing the new one out in the rain


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Nov 2012)

Project RatBike should be out tomorrow. Shiny new mudguards and everyfink.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (3 Nov 2012)

Can I join you lot?
I'll be coming from North London so where should I meet you and what route would be good to take to get there?
What time should I leave to allow for the ride to the meeting place?
Sorry for the nooby question, I'm a virgin this will be my first ride.
Thanks
Mark.


----------



## wanda2010 (3 Nov 2012)

Mark, I and a few others I've not yet met are going to the start at HPC for 0645 so you are welcome to join us. The remainder are starting from East Croydon at/from 0830 I think. If you read back through the thread, personal descriptions may help in identifying some of us at HPC


----------



## wanda2010 (3 Nov 2012)

rb58 said:


> Oh dear, Met Office weather forecast is looking none too promising for tomorrow. I might need to dig out the Thorn (the only bike with mud guards). Or stay in bed...


 
Dig out the Thorn......................


----------



## RiflemanSmith (3 Nov 2012)

HPC Hyde Park Corner?


----------



## martint235 (3 Nov 2012)

The BBC weather was looking more promising this morning but I'm still unsure. May leave it until 6am tomorrow to make a decision!

Off out to play in the North Downs in a bit


----------



## wanda2010 (3 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> HPC Hyde Park Corner?


 
Yes. Wellington Arch - home of 'that' monthly night ride.


----------



## Mista Preston (3 Nov 2012)

I have woken up with a cold and feel pretty rough. Will see how I feel in the morning


----------



## RiflemanSmith (3 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> If you read back through the thread, personal descriptions may help in identifying some of us at HPC


Short baldy, beardy guy wearing a bright yellow lid riding a silver/grey hybrid.
goes off to wash bike.


----------



## Recycle (3 Nov 2012)

User13710 said:


> Sorry @Recycle and @topcat1 I'm out of this one, so no need to look out for me at Croydon. Looking forward to the Brighton FNR now.


I'll still be there but depending on the weather, all the way to Brighton may not be the goal. Does anyone still need help in finding their way from East Croydon to the meeting point?


----------



## StuAff (3 Nov 2012)

Still planning to ride along for this. Tailwind going out, unfortunately (and acts of Network Rail mean train all the way not an option). Ho hum.....


----------



## defy-one (3 Nov 2012)

Looks like bad weather coming in. Plan is to cycle.from.slough to hoc,and then do the first leg to Croydon. 
Make an executive decision there .... If anyone is an executive ... Please make youself known at halfway point


----------



## Gordon P (3 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> Can I join you lot?
> I'll be coming from North London so where should I meet you and what route would be good to take to get there?
> What time should I leave to allow for the ride to the meeting place?
> Sorry for the nooby question, I'm a virgin this will be my first ride.
> ...


As an alternative to HPC, I will be at the Marriott Hotel, County Hall at 7.15 - tall thin codger on a red Kona


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2012)

Looking like a bit of rain for the morning but clearing for a better afternoon and early evening.


----------



## rb58 (3 Nov 2012)

Loving your optimism Ian! Is it 7.30 at DT? Like Martin, I'm reserving judgement until the morning. If it's teeming down I'll be staying in and gong out somewhere local when it dries up. If I'm coming at be at DT before 7.30. If I'm not there, don't wait.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2012)

rb58 said:


> Loving your optimism Ian! Is it 7.30 at DT? Like Martin, I'm reserving judgement until the morning. If it's teeming down I'll be staying in and gong out somewhere local when it dries up. If I'm coming at be at DT before 7.30. If I'm not there, don't wait.


 

Yup, 7.30 @ TDT then round to pick up the Velo.


----------



## defy-one (3 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Looking like a bit of rain for the morning but clearing for a better afternoon and early evening.



Hope you're right about the weather Ian


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Hope you're right about the weather Ian


 

So do I


----------



## topcat1 (3 Nov 2012)

my work mate has pulled out so i'll be going straight to McDs


----------



## StuAff (3 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Yup, 7.30 @ TDT then round to pick up the Velo.


...and putting it down again before it does your back in 

Forecasts seem to vary from wet early and later on windy to very wet early and later on very windy (though lighter as you move west). Sounds like my ride home will be hard work either way...


----------



## RiflemanSmith (3 Nov 2012)

Is any one still going to HPC?


----------



## mark st1 (3 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> Is any one still going to HPC?


 
Yes see you there about 7 ish


----------



## SaLQ83 (3 Nov 2012)

Hello - I am afraid George (gvasam7) and I can't make the ride tomorrow. Maybe next year.

Have a good one and hopefully the whether will be fine.

Ta.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Hope you're right about the weather Ian


 


ianrauk said:


> So do I


 
I'm hoping for rain, so I can not only watch D1 dealing with the weather  but having spent the warmer months trying to prevent my plastic from melting in the sunshine, im excited by the opportunity to look smug for all those elitest buggers on high end tin rusting on the way to Brighton


----------



## User10571 (3 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I'm hoping for rain, so I can not only watch D1 dealing with the weather  but having spent the warmer months trying to prevent my plastic from melting in the sunshine, im excited by the opportunity to look smug for all those elitest buggers on high end tin rusting on the way to Brighton


<Smirk>


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> Is any one still going to HPC?


 
Yep heading towards HPC wellington arch


----------



## StuAff (3 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I'm hoping for rain, so I can not only watch D1 dealing with the weather  but having spent the warmer months trying to prevent my plastic from melting in the sunshine, im excited by the opportunity to look smug for all those elitest buggers on high end tin rusting on the way to Brighton


And you'll be able to check how those carbon clinchers handle fast descents in the wet.....


----------



## rb58 (3 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I'm hoping for rain, so I can not only watch D1 dealing with the weather  but having spent the warmer months trying to prevent my plastic from melting in the sunshine, im excited by the opportunity to look smug for all those elitest buggers on high end tin rusting on the way to Brighton


I thought those plastic bikes dissolved in the rain?


----------



## rb58 (3 Nov 2012)

I'm out! I've done enough riding in the rain this year already and really don't fancy it again. Enjoy the ride folks and I look forward to reading the reports and seeing the photos.


----------



## musa (3 Nov 2012)

@topcat1 i shall be in clapham common 715 so dont zoom past


----------



## defy-one (3 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I'm hoping for rain, so I can not only watch D1 dealing with the weather  but having spent the warmer months trying to prevent my plastic from melting in the sunshine, im excited by the opportunity to look smug for all those elitest buggers on high end tin rusting on the way to Brighton




Evil man! Lol 
I'm ready for it now


----------



## musa (3 Nov 2012)

i took of my mudguards so only a rear mudguard...looks like the overshoes are out


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (3 Nov 2012)

I've just had a look at the weather on Metcheck which is predicting light sleet! I'll set the alarm for 5.30 but if I hear the faintest bit of drizzle on the conservatory roof, the alarm is getting turned off and the duvet will be pulled back up around my ears. I don't have mudguards on Lexie so I'm looking out for everyone else, honest


----------



## mark st1 (3 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Evil man! Lol
> I'm ready for it now


 
I can see us all collapsing with heat exhaustion with the amount of gear and layers we will have lol


----------



## ChrisBailey (3 Nov 2012)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> I've just had a look at the weather on Metcheck which is predicting light sleet! I'll set the alarm for 5.30 but if I hear the faintest bit of drizzle on the conservatory roof, the alarm is getting turned off and the duvet will be pulled back up around my ears. I don't have mudguards on Lexie so I'm looking out for everyone else, honest


+1


----------



## musa (3 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> I can see us all collapsing with heat exhaustion with the amount of gear and layers we will have lol


echo'd

i bought thermal baselayers today


----------



## Scruffmonster (3 Nov 2012)

On a scale of 1-10, how popular am I going to be if I rock up without mudguards on? (CAAD10 is 3 months new. Tried to fit Crud RRers, not enough clearance.)

Have guards on my fixed commuter but I doubt I'd manage 60+ miles on it...


----------



## mark st1 (3 Nov 2012)

I wldnt criticise anybody im a newbie so im open to some p'taking anyday  if it makes your ride comfy and bearable then do what suits you bud.

At least i can take solice in the fact my other love in life are top of the prem


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (3 Nov 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how popular am I going to be if I rock up without mudguards on?.


 
I'm not rocking Mudguards either, so if you rock up without them you can share my hate 
I'll just play innocent and tell everyone you made me do it


----------



## musa (3 Nov 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how popular am I going to be if I rock up without mudguards on? (CAAD10 is 3 months new. Tried to fit Crud RRers, not enough clearance.)
> 
> Have guards on my fixed commuter but I doubt I'd manage 60+ miles on it...


 
at least an 8 however your on the back ...rules of the peleton


----------



## Michael Adu (3 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> @topcat1 i shall be in clapham common 715 so dont zoom past


Where abouts in clapham are you going to be wAiting and at what time


----------



## defy-one (3 Nov 2012)

I've put a hybrid crudcatcher on Defy One .... Might not be right thing to do on a roadie, but then again i don't give a crap if the crap stays off me


----------



## musa (3 Nov 2012)

Michael Adu said:


> Where abouts in clapham are you going to be wAiting and at what time


 
by the station....however your from brixton so i can meet you at acre lane mcds?
tc1 said hes leaving his at 7 (tbc again) so 715/730


----------



## mark st1 (3 Nov 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how popular am I going to be if I rock up without mudguards on? (CAAD10 is 3 months new. Tried to fit Crud RRers, not enough clearance.)
> 
> Have guards on my fixed commuter but I doubt I'd manage 60+ miles on it...


 
Ive just totaly missread your post lol im not using mudgurads so i too will be unpopular by the sounds of it. Guess my stunning good lucks and winning personality and copius amounts of jelly babies will have to make me more highly though of


----------



## Michael Adu (3 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> by the station....however your from brixton so i can meet you at acre lane mcds?
> tc1 said hes leaving his at 7 (tbc again) so 715/730


Actually St Ockwell see at maccyd's


----------



## musa (3 Nov 2012)

Michael Adu said:


> Actually St Ockwell see at maccyd's


ahh ok my bad 

yh ill be outside maccy ds for 715/730
unless i hear from tc1 we head up ourselves


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2012)

@Michael Adu @Musa

Nice one guys.. of course there with be a SARbtH


----------



## topcat1 (3 Nov 2012)

how about 7.15 outside McDs on clapham high st?


----------



## musa (3 Nov 2012)

ok no problems tc1
michael i can meet u at brixton mcds for 7 or on route to stockwell

whatever is easy for you


----------



## musa (3 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> @Michael Adu @Musa
> 
> Nice one guys.. of course there with be a SARbtH


 
ooo my favourite


----------



## martint235 (3 Nov 2012)

Ok. I'm officially out. Weather looks iffy and my knees hurt after today's 65 miles. Shame, as I looking forward to meeting Scruffmonster (I'm thick).


----------



## Michael Adu (3 Nov 2012)

@Michael Adu @Musa @topcat1
Lets all meet at maccy'd clapham high street @ 7.15 am it will be easy to meet at 1 place 
@martin235 "Ok. I'm officially out. Weather looks iffy and my knees hurt after today's 65 miles. " Radox bath for you and you'll be fine in the am

@ianruck "Nice one guys.. of course there with be a SARbtH" count me in if it not too wet during the ride down


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Nov 2012)

Weather is definitely iffy and I am stark staring mad


----------



## Mista Preston (4 Nov 2012)

Bike is ready, forecast is improved and I still feel like shoot. Have a good ride all


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Nov 2012)

now on the bridge


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Nov 2012)

Well I was running late so I headed for Westminster Bridge instead. Got there about 2 mins before 7 and was there til I saw Gordon P and his friend Glen, at about 7.25. I saw some lovely cars before they got to the bridge including one that looked like it was carrying a tea urn. We later saw it stopped on Kennington Road, mech problems maybe as I didn't see anyone drinking tea 

We rolled into Brixton and I realised I had a puncture. Hadn't had one in months so I can't complain and as I wasn't about to change tubes in the pouring rain I slowly rolled, with walking intervals, home. Hope everyone who is riding has a good time despite the rain


----------



## User10571 (4 Nov 2012)

Just listening to it outside is making my socks feel squelchy.

A day of bike fettling and pea n' ham soup making for me, methinks.


----------



## TimO (4 Nov 2012)

Indeed. I've had a mild lurgy for the last week. Not enough to stop me cycle commuting, but even that was enough to make me feel a bit worse. A nice gentle sunny 50 miles to the seaside would have been enjoyable, but with this over the south of the UK, I don't think so! Have fun guys, I'll see you for another try next year.


----------



## musa (4 Nov 2012)

Apologies guys. I woke up feeling worse than I have been all week. Too tired at the moment.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Nov 2012)

Made it to HPC for 7 although Markst1 had to get a punchure on the way with a Tyre that really did not want to come off the rim, eventually this was sorted and we were back on our way.
I was cold and totally soaked, my feet were feeling a little on the squishy side of eeew so we headed for home via paddington station to hop on a train and grab a bite to eat.
Some hut selling sausage rolls and coffee were located, and shaking like a withdrawing crack addict from the cold I handed over the cash to get myself, Markst1 and Defy1 a little warmed up.
Hopped on a train and called SWMBO who kindly run me a hot bath for when I got home complete with a cup of tea and breakfast roll.. I'm now tucked up in bed while SWMBO is cleaning the bike, still not a bad way to spend sunday


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Nov 2012)

rb58 said:


> I'm out! I've done enough riding in the rain this year already and really don't fancy it again. Enjoy the ride folks and I look forward to reading the reports and seeing the photos.


what he said. I think I'll spend the morning truing the wheels and servicing the hubs on projectshedbike.


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Yeah, whatever. *I'm now tucked up in bed while SWMBO is cleaning the bike*, still not a bad way to spend sunday


 
I have GOT to get me one of them (HWMBO version) !  

Also looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## StuAff (4 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I have GOT to get me one of them (HWMO version) !


FTFY. 

I'm out (well, I'm in, but...). Slept very fitfully indeed, and though the wind would (supposedly) be favourable going east, the rain didn't exactly encourage me to get up and on my way. Coup de grace was the hail at 8 am...Brightened up for a bit here, wind eased off...then it started raining and blowing again. Aaargh. Yes, I could get the train (part of the way, thanks to yet more engineering work) but I can't be bothered to do that....


----------



## mark st1 (4 Nov 2012)

Never been so wet and cold in my life  those people in them cars need physcological treatment if they are chugging all the way to Brighton. 1 of them that came through the arch had a girl of about 13-14 in it and the look on her face was like "thanks for this s**t dad" lol would have been a wicked day out if it wernt for the shocking weather! and my misery was compounded when at Paddington the self service ticket machine ripped my wet £20 note in half  so thanks to Defy 1 for swapping his dry £10 note for my wet one  ! Thanks to "junky Paul" for the coffee and sausage roll much appreciated dude 

Try again next year and pray for better weather !


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Nov 2012)

2133813 said:


> Is it Old Testament or New?


We're getting both books here ... in fact we may be getting the last instalment of a Trilogy ....


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

I got some good not so good pics of the cars rolling through Wellington Arch,so they will be up for all to view in a while.
I have just finished wiping the bike down and oiling the chain. was really hoping to see the CC massif,but mother nature conspired against us.
Paul .... Thanks for the coffee and sausage roll ... My shout next time. I hope your NOT "still thinking about Mark.whilst tucked up in bed "
I think a CC London to Brighton would be a good idea. Who's up for that then?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> I think a CC London to Brighton would be a good idea. Who's up for that then?



Yes! Me!


----------



## StuAff (4 Nov 2012)

November 23.......


----------



## Michael Adu (4 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> Apologies guys. I woke up feeling worse than I have been all week. Too tired at the moment.


 
sorry guys slept in I was so tired I didn't set my alarm to go off on Sunday


----------



## musa (4 Nov 2012)

Michael Adu said:


> sorry guys slept in I was so tired I didn't set my alarm to go off on Sunday


echo'd

thank goodness im not the only though i may go for a ride its not raining.... just the floors really wet


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

Friday November 23rd .... Guess this is a friday night ride to the coast?
Hmmm ..... Interesting,but i was thinking more a Sunday jaunt starting at 8-9am from hpc


----------



## clarion (4 Nov 2012)

Talk about attrition!

We're at Crawley. I think topcat is around or ahead. We rode to Gatwick with AdieSee and Tim Hall, who is consulting with the management.

On the good side, I have approx 71 spokes intact, so I suppose I should be grateful.

It's fairing up, bit the hills are ahead.


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Nov 2012)

Cyclists are hardcore. Like runners. Or maybe we are just psycho


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

clarion said:


> Talk about attrition!
> 
> We're at Crawley. I think topcat is around or ahead. We rode to Gatwick with AdieSee and Tim Hall, who is consulting with the management.
> 
> ...



Well.done you! We got soaked just getting from Slough to hyde park


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Friday November 23rd .... Guess this is a friday night ride to the coast?
> Hmmm ..... Interesting,but i was thinking more a Sunday jaunt starting at 8-9am from hpc


Start a thread, even if its just you and Andrew C, then its a ride.

Just be prepared to do the safety talk (that DZ does so well on the fridays rides!) at the beginning.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Friday November 23rd .... Guess this is a friday night ride to the coast?
> Hmmm ..... Interesting,but i was thinking more a Sunday jaunt starting at 8-9am from hpc


 
Im in but a hint of rain im staying in the sack !


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> Start a thread, even if its just you and Andrew C, then its a ride.
> 
> Just be prepared to do the safety talk (that DZ does so well on the fridays rides!) at the beginning.


 

LOL - my safety talk would be "keep riding and let me slipstream. STOP when i need a coffee . Beers are on YOU"


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Nov 2012)

Anyone heard from Ian?


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Im in but a hint of rain im staying in the sack !


 

are you sending subliminal messages to your lover Vengedetta AGAIN!!!


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)




----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)




----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

The ONLY CC riders to be seen .....


----------



## Trickedem (4 Nov 2012)

I thought of you this morning at about 6am when I heard it pouring down outside. Well done to anyone who did this.


----------



## Mista Preston (4 Nov 2012)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Anyone heard from Ian?


 
They will be on route back by now I would think


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2012)

I was woken at least twice during the night with the sound of pounding rain on the conservatory roof. It was still teeming down at 6.30 when I got up. Bacon sarnies demolished, there was still no let up in the rain.

This was the same situation as 4 years ago. That year I didn't even get out of the house.

Oh well, let's go for it anyway, even to see if anyone was at Bromley that needed escorting to Croydon.
There wasn't.
In that 5 miles I got absolutely drenched. One of my normally reliable Sealskinz socks has a leak so already I had squelchy cold toes.
So off to Hayes to pick up the Velomobile.
Family Arallsopp's house was nice and inviting, warm and dry. With a very convenient couch next to the nice warm radiator.
The lovely Mrs Allsopp was ready with hot cup of tea in hand and a dry pair of socks.
We were constantly looking out the window wishing the rain to stop or at least ease up a little. It didn't.
Spoke to Bermondsey Bill, he said there were 13 at Croydon. (There was approx 50 last year).
More tea, more rain watching. Plans were being made to head straight to Crawley to meet the cars.
More rain......and more rain.
OK this will not be fun, what with the heavy winds forecast also.
So there was nothing for it.
I went back home.

5 hours after I left it's still raining and the wind is picking up.

It's a shame... More rain, swirly strong winds and standing water...no thanks.

Chapeau to those who at least did try to get out.. and and even bigger chapeau to those that will complete the ride.

Fingers crossed for better weather next year.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Nov 2012)

We must shop at the same sock shop !!! my feet were in agony by the time we rolled in to Paddington the weather really was poor. Was brilliant to cycle through Hyde Park ive never crossed the gates in to there so i can chalk that off lol. Cycling back through it after seeing some of the cars wasnt so nice my fingers were so numb i couldnt even change gear . Sat back in the warm though im pleased we tried and i finally got up to The Big Smoke on me bike cant wait to do it again in the dry though me thinks !


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Nov 2012)

In brighton in the sun eating fish and chips.


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Nov 2012)

Grey here. Finally stopped raining.


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> In brighton in the sun eating fish and chips.


 
Excellent. DZ might have missed this ride, but at least he can now say "pysgod a sglodion, os gwelwch yn dda."


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (4 Nov 2012)

I didn't make it out either. Heard the rain battering off the roof sometime around 5am and turned the alarm off there and then, didn't even let it go off at 5.30. It's a shame the weather was so crap this morning but given the year we've had it would have been daft to expect anything different.


----------



## Recycle (4 Nov 2012)

Made my way to McDonalds from East Croydon a little before 8 this morning. The light rain predicted by BBC the night before had recruited reinforcements from somewhere and it was dark and very wet. I travelled against the flow of traffic made up of a solitary cyclist and two carriages sans horses along North End street to McDonalds & found it deserted, so I turned around and joined the "flow" which was made up more of water than machine.

I overtook two cyclists on Brighton road (if it was anyone from here I was the sodden bent rider) and decided to bail at the roundabout exiting Coulsdon. My plan was to make my way back home along Ditches lane - a favourite route - except that I would have drowned in the lake that up till last night used to be called Marpit lane. That route closed I made my way back to Purley. At the Purley roundabout a penny farthing cyclist and I crossed paths. He to off to Brighton whilst I slunk off home with my tail between my legs. Hats off to him whoever he is.

Well done to those who braved it out to Brighton.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2012)

Recycle said:


> At the Purley roundabout a penny farthing cyclist and I crossed paths. He to off to Brighton whilst I slunk off home with my tail between my legs. Hats off to him whoever he is.


 
He does the ride every year.


----------



## Recycle (4 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> He does the ride every year.


He was rigged out in full tweed. Brave man.


----------



## User10571 (4 Nov 2012)

theclaud said:


> Excellent. DZ might have missed this ride, but at least he can now say *"pysgod a sglodion, os gwelwch yn dda."*


You've not bestowed upon him the freedom of your hip flask, have you?


----------



## User10571 (4 Nov 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> In brighton in the sun eating fish and chips.


Respec'


----------



## Gordon P (4 Nov 2012)

My son Ben & I reached Westminster Bridge at 7.25 & were delighted to find Wanda2010 waiting there but as she has posted above she had a flat at Brixton & bailed. Not a bad decision as it goes as it certainly was Whitstable wet. Occasionally I realised it had stopped for a moment but there were some fierce showers between Purley - a welcome pit stop in a church: a hot drink & a bacon sandwich beats communion any Sunday! - & Crawley where the sun broke through. When precipitation paused there were floods & by the South Downs the blustery gusts needed leaning in to.... I came to in the Madeira & realised the sea was raging.
Took the train home.... Missed everybody.


----------



## clarion (4 Nov 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> In brighton in the sun eating fish and chips.



I was 45 minutes behind you. We had an extended stop in Crawley in a cafe which by rights should have been a damn sight warmer than it were. Then we set off, in teeth-chattering cold. Butterfly headed to Three Bridges station, and I turned to face a stiff headwind. I had several bailing points marked, and, probably because of that, I kept plugging on.

I drafted a car.for a long while. It had the same combination of good descending, purpose on the flat, and dogged, if not totally effective climbing as I do, so we happened along together.

Then the wind blew off one guy's cap. There was no way they were going to stop for it, so I did (once i'd negotiated some traction with a very wet and oily road). Looked like quite an expensive titfer, so I shoved it in my back pocket, and tried to make up lost time. Slowly through the next village, where there were lots of cars parked, and I searched for a car I only recognised the back end of. Fortunately, on the next hill, they'd pulled over, so cap and owner were reunited to great delight.

The sun did its very best this afternoon, and I did dry out a bit, though I still have soggy socks. Can't say it actually got warm, as such, but Crawley was definitely the coldest spot.

Pyecombe Hill was tricky, as I kept an eye out for the car behind me, in case it was gaining, in which case I'd dismount and take to the verge. But I got up there ok, passing two other cyclists on the way, both of whom had to get off and push.

The run into Brighton was ok, though, as ever (except for FNRttC) the drivers of the modern cars were complete idiots.

Only three fords en route, and one of them was on the Pyecombe path diversion. First one was deep enough to put a pedal underwater, though.

A grand day out, if a little more testing than the ideal. I'm on a train back to croydon, and will round up the ride a shade to make 100km.

Don't want to speak too soon, but the rear wheel, which has been wobbly since about Coulsdon, has held up pretty well. I think it's just the one spoke (again). Ah well, it's ok.


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Nov 2012)

Gordon, sorry I got your son's name wrong .


----------



## clarion (4 Nov 2012)

Good to see you there. And thanks to you & Tim for waiting for us after you'd spotted us about to leave our tea stop.


----------



## theclaud (4 Nov 2012)

User10571 said:


> You've not bestowed upon him the freedom of your hip flask, have you?


I was prepared to risk it, but he seemed more interested in vessels of 568ml capacity.


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Nov 2012)

Saw weather forecast before going to bed last night. Picked up alarm clock, which was set for 3am, being the time I was out of bed on Saturday morning to do my monthly 200k ride that had been mostly torrential rain and always cold and windy. Realised how tired I was. Turned alarm off. Spent today indoors planning January ride from Gibraltar to Madrid while watching torrential rain and - at one point even hail. Ventured out at 4pm to scrape muck off the bike. Sometimes discretion is the better part of valour.


----------



## User10571 (4 Nov 2012)

theclaud said:


> I was prepared to risk it, but he seemed more interested in vessels of 568ml capacity.


Ah!
Back to pints of Courvoisier, is it?
Blingtastic!


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Nov 2012)

And now the longer version.

Got to The Scottish Restaurant at about 0815 to find TopCat1 in the rain. Soon joined by Bob and his oppo, one of whom was on a yellow recumbent, the other from Oxfordshire. Our numbers increased with the arrival of that nice Mr Crispin and The Continuing Legend of Bermondey Bill with their parties. The lack of the Bromley Contingent was noted. Clarion and the lovely Butterfly arrived. To while away the time, Bill decided to have a puncture, so I phoned Ardian to come and spectate. He duly arrived on one of the Verdigris bikes, sporting a lovely rear mudguard molished from plastic milk cartons and cable ties. Dellz would have been green with envy. Topcat then shot off to the station to round up the stragglers. We took advantage of his absence by heading off into the drizzle. After a good few hundred metres, Bill discovered another puncture. I stopped to offer helpful advice and lend my pump while the rest of the group shot off unaware. While we were wrestling with it, TopCat1 hove into view, having deposited the station stragglers at the now deserted Scottish Restaurant, where one of them decided to have a puncture. With Bill's puncture mended (FSVO mended) we set off again, only for it to go flat after 200m. He bad me farewell and I shot off into the rain to try and catch the group.

Serious rain just as I rounded what I know as the VW building, so I sheltered for all of 30s in the carpark. Onwards and southwards, passing a baling Bob and oppo, my day dreaming rudely interrupted by Adrian hollering at me from the shelter of a handy railway bridge. He was waiting for Paulina, who had become separated from the Crispin locomotive and was refuelling on coffee. Soon we were three, weaving through the Coulsdon traffic. On the run up to Hooley, that nice Mr Crispin was waiting by a transport cafe and took Paulina under his wing again. Adrian and I headed off, with Adrian saving a FOREIGN driver from ABROAD from DEATH or at least EMBARRASMENT by warning him not to take his hundred year old jalopy down the M23. 

Into Redhill, through the traditional puddle at the north end of the town, then out the other end where we spied Clarion and the lovely Butterfly, drinking tea. We regrouped and headed off, with Adrian peeling off for The Gatwick Surprise. Shortly after I too peeled off, having woken Mrs. Hall by telephone. At home I swapped Project RatBike for the Pino and collected Mrs. Hall. We sped to the High Street to meet the hordes of cyclists to find it devoid of anyone we knew. We minced around for a bit, then decided they must have gone without us, so departed. The weather had cheered up and all was good. Lots of waves and applause from the road side audience. Must be my dashing good looks. Lots of broken old cars, lots of oil on the road. Chatted to a driver of a 1904 something or other while grabbing a fuel (him petrol, me chocolate) in Burgess Hill. We agreed it had been a wet day.

Took to main road into Brighton with no bother. Gave it plenty off beans and commanded our lane with aplomb. Nearly came unstuck at the horrible mish mash of bus, cycle and taxi lanes round York Place. Inattention on my part almost had us as a bonnet ornament on a BMW.

Into Madeira Drive, fish and chips at the cafe, then up to the station where we met Ess and TopCat1, lounging wetly on the train. A Grand Day Out.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Nov 2012)

Forgot to say: We spotted a serious bit of fettling-about-to-happen. Veteran Jalopy pulled into gateway by a white van, the door of which was open. And out of which came two gas bottles, oxygen and acetylene. Weld-tastic!


----------



## User10571 (4 Nov 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> And now the longer version.
> 
> .... where we met Ess and TopCat1, lounging wetly on the train. A Grand Day Out.


 
Sandra was there? 
Wow!
Humbled.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Nov 2012)

Rock hard those Stratford women. Rocking a plastic bag concealed in her hat to try and keep her hair dry.


----------



## clarion (4 Nov 2012)

User10571 said:


> Sandra was there?
> Wow!
> Humbled.



Saw her a few times, but lost touch before we hooked up with Adrian and Tim. The definition of determination, she is.


----------



## StuAff (4 Nov 2012)

Nice one Ess!


----------



## bobcolover (4 Nov 2012)

Chapeau to Tim and all who made it
Thanks for the long version Tim

Steve from oxfordshire and I on my trusty kingcycle bailed/baled out at Coulsdon; too wet and cold at the extremities. We decided to inspect the river that passed for the northbound A 23 on the way back to Streatham and passed lots of broken down/ resting old crocks. In Purley Steve got undertaken by a car that splashed him from head to toe; I gather his reaction, which i did not hear myself, was [ not unsurprisingly] less than saintly. Heading back to the road under the flyover to Purley at the south end of Croydon the road was closed with tape as there had been an accident of some sort and we saw the dramatic arrival of the air ambulance and diverted around it. Back home in Streatham we exchanged soaking socks and gloves for dry ones and with my daughter in tow decided to set off for a shorter jaunt to Richmond park. Got there without too much weather trouble and did a single circuit, although the circular route in the park was strangely sparse so far as cyclists were concerned. Headed back and crumpets and tea by the fire by 3.30. Weather for the Richmond leg was cold and wettish, but nothing like the torrential apocalypse of the early morning. 42 Miles in all, which made me think we should have carried on to Brighton this morning;

But HEY

Theres always NEXT YEAR when it WILL NOT RAIN!


Bob on the yellow recumbent Kingcycle
And Steve from oxfordshire on the Genesis, interesting [ for tekkies] with Shimano front dynamo hub; rear 11 speed Shimano Alfine hub gear, Avid [wire] discs back and front, Avid brake levers on the drop handlebars with one acting as the ergo gear changer; the bike of the future? Plus points low maintenance; minus points; a visit from the p*nct*re fairy involves major wheel removal/replacement issues.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (4 Nov 2012)

That was not fun!
Left at 05:30 got to Wellington Arch at 06:30 realised I was at Marble Arch so cycled to the right place.
Couldn't see any one there :-(
Cycled to Brighton on my todd rained the whole way.
I have never been so cold since I was in the army.
My hands and feet were unbelievable cold, my little fingers and the one next to them are sort of pins and needley still when you touch them!
Saw loads of people on their roadies blasting past me might have been a few CCers?
I was not ready for this ride kit and fitness wise!
What do you lot use to keep you pinkies and tootsies warm in the wet?


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> That was not fun!
> Left at 05:30 got to Wellington Arch at 06:30 realised I was at Marble Arch so cycled to the right place.
> Couldn't see any one there :-(
> Cycled to Brighton on my todd rained the whole way.
> ...



Dude! Did you eventually go to Wellington Arch? Mark,Paul and i were there for half an hour taking pics and generally hanging around as the cars crossed the main road in packs of 8
You must be made of the right stuff as we bailed at that point. Very well done and look forward to hooking up with the next time we get into London


----------



## User10571 (4 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> That was not fun!
> Left at 05:30 got to Wellington Arch at 06:30 realised I was at Marble Arch so cycled to the right place.
> Couldn't see any one there :-(
> Cycled to Brighton on my todd rained the whole way.
> ...


Well done, that man. Sorry that it wasn't a sunnier day for you.

JB


----------



## StuAff (4 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> That was not fun!
> Left at 05:30 got to Wellington Arch at 06:30 realised I was at Marble Arch so cycled to the right place.
> Couldn't see any one there :-(
> Cycled to Brighton on my todd rained the whole way.
> ...


Bravo!!!


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> That was not fun!
> 
> What do you lot use to keep you pinkies and tootsies warm in the wet?


 
I had Gore Bike wear gloves and Endura MT500 overshoes. Both suffer from the same problem as all gloves and shoes in that there's a great big hole where your hand or foot goes in, providing an ideal path for water to get in. With the gloves I make sure the sleeves of my waterproof overlap the cuffs of the gloves so the rain can't get in. There's a huge amount of water that runs off your sleeves in a glove-ward direction when your hands are on your handlebars. Overshoes area different matter, as I don't have waterproof over trousers, to therain that runs down my legs will get into the over shoes. The idea is that being made of neoprene you can warm the water up, he said hopefully. My toes stayed warm, but when I got home my socks were soaking.


----------



## defy-one (4 Nov 2012)

Top tip i picked up and used today ..... Freezer bag over the front end of my shoes,then put the neoprene overshoes on.
My feet stayed warm and dry for the majority of the ride


----------



## mark st1 (4 Nov 2012)

defy-one said:


> Top tip i picked up and used today ..... Freezer bag over the front end of my shoes,then put the neoprene overshoes on.
> My feet stayed warm and dry for the majority of the ride


 
Kam did those trousers keep you dry ? and did your bag keep everything in it dry ?


----------



## topcat1 (4 Nov 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157631928946980/
beat this

pics tomorrow
thanks Sandra, always great company

Riflemansmith -red bike? we were playing tag for a bit


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2012)

topcat1 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157631928946980/
> beat this


 

Damn TC... you could have warned me


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> pinkies


The best thing is a pair of Buffalo mittens, which get wet but stay warm even in gale force winds and snow. Sealskinz mittens if available might be good, I doubt it though.
Ex-army gloves from Afghanistan are the very best gloves money can buy, get a pair slightly too big, they stay warm even when they are so wet you can wring the wayer out of them, which is what I discovered on Saturday morning. Ebay is the place, about a tenner the price. On the FNRttC trip to John o Groats they were nicknamed The Magic Gloves Of War. 


RiflemanSmith said:


> tootsies


Sealskin socks, neoprene overshoes, but my feet turn to stone and hurt all the time at quite reasonable temperatures. 

Also, Rainlegs are very good, about £25 I think, from the Netherlands. A bit like the chaps cowboys wore on their legs in the rainy scenes in films, you don't get the 'boil in the bag' sensation and the rain is kept off the tops of your legs. Also light to carry, and fold up into a clever belt thing that you can keep around your waist and not notice while cycling.


----------



## Mista Preston (4 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Damn TC... you could have warned me


Yep mudguards.....ohhh the shame 

Well done Dave ! !


----------



## mmmmartin (4 Nov 2012)

User13710 said:


> I'm in London tomorrow being a participant in some cycling-related research, and the experimenters requested no strenuous exercise in the previous 24 hours (because of possible effects on some blood tests etc).


I am suprised to see that, I would have thought you did not meet the age criteria, as you need to be older than 55. 

The bit where they take a piece of your muscle out doesn't hurt much. You only get to feel a small prick.


IGMC


----------



## clarion (4 Nov 2012)

topcat1 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157631928946980/
> beat this


 
I've just brushed a big heap of stuff off my bike, and swept it up before I stowed the tourer in the 'dining room'.

And I'd broken two drive side spokes. I counted.


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Nov 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Rock hard those Stratford women. Rocking a plastic bag concealed in her hat to try and keep her hair dry.


 
And cake?


----------



## User10571 (4 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> And cake?


You _are_ persistent...


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> That was not fun!
> Left at 05:30 got to Wellington Arch at 06:30 realised I was at Marble Arch so cycled to the right place.
> Couldn't see any one there :-(
> Cycled to Brighton on my todd rained the whole way.
> ...


 
RS, glad you made the whole journey but sorry to have missed you. I was on Westminster Bridge just before 7am til 7.25 when I met up with GordonP and his son. I did see a few single cyclists whilst I was on the bridge but could'nt remember what bike you would be riding and my fingers were too cold to check the phone.

I have circulation problems so I have a variety of gloves and generally use two, one of which is a thin pair used as liners. My ultimate gloves are heated ones which I should have used this morning but thought I'd be ok. Idiot. I also wore my overshoes and Altura rain pants and a jacket with un-waterproofed sleeves so I was sodden underneath  Socks are wollen ones or two pairs of regulars.


----------



## wanda2010 (4 Nov 2012)

User10571 said:


> You _are_ persistent...


 
Not giving in yet


----------



## ianrauk (4 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Not giving in yet


 

And so you shouldn't.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Damn TC... you could have warned me


 
So you noticed the external loom for Dave's Di2 as well, shocking


----------



## RiflemanSmith (5 Nov 2012)

topcat1 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157631928946980/
> beat this
> 
> pics tomorrow
> ...


No I was on a big fat silver grey hybrid.
One point I had stopped to go a wee past the airport in some bushes and a pack of riders went past.
Another point two riders went past and gave me a cheery good morning to which I could hardly reply as I was out of breath.
I had a bright yellow helmet with a poppy and a silver badge on the front the same one as my avatar.


----------



## Recycle (5 Nov 2012)

bobcolover said:


> Steve from oxfordshire and I on my trusty kingcycle bailed/baled out at Coulsdon; too wet and cold at the extremities.


When these come out of R&D I think I will be investing. https://powertraveller.com/iwantsome/researchdevelopment/hotmonkey/


bobcolover said:


> Theres always NEXT YEAR when it WILL NOT RAIN!


And all the bankers, lawyers and politicians will be honest.


----------



## Recycle (5 Nov 2012)

bobcolover said:


> Bob on the yellow recumbent Kingcycle


I forgot to ask. Was it you who I chatted to in the city about a week ago? I was unchaining my green grasshopper at the time.


----------



## bobcolover (5 Nov 2012)

hi recycle
yes it was I , or me,
let me know when you fancy a recumbent ride with/without cc bods and we can double the visual impact!

bob


----------



## Ess (5 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I was woken at least twice during the night with the sound of pounding rain on the conservatory roof. It was still teeming down at 6.30 when I got up. Bacon sarnies demolished, there was still no let up in the rain.
> 
> This was the same situation as 4 years ago. That year I didn't even get out of the house.
> 
> ...


 Wuss 


NO cake for you!!


----------



## Ess (5 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> And cake?


Lightweights must go to bed early with no afters.......


----------



## Ess (5 Nov 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Rock hard those Stratford women. Rocking a plastic bag concealed in her hat to try and keep her hair dry.


 I can confirm that hair was bone dry. Cost of waterproof apparel - £100's. Cost of Asda carrier bag - priceless.


----------



## Ess (5 Nov 2012)

StuAff said:


> Nice one Ess!


 Cheers me dear.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2012)

Ess said:


> Wuss
> 
> 
> NO cake for you!!


 
oh no! Not fair!


----------



## Ess (5 Nov 2012)

User10571 said:


> Sandra was there?
> Wow!
> Humbled.


What's so wow about it?? Just a normal Sunday pootle...
Much thanks to TopCat for his company and sherbert lemons.
After Westable and Blighton I think that's used up our rain quota for the year.


----------



## Ess (5 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> oh no! Not fair!


True doh!


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Nov 2012)

I had a puncture!!!!!!


----------



## Ess (5 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I had a puncture!!!!!!


 You weren't going to Brighton anywayI think you should make me a cake. A nice big one and bring it to the Brighton ride on the 23rd.....


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2012)

Ess said:


> You weren't going to Brighton anywayI think you should make me *us* a cake. A nice big one and bring it to the Brighton ride on the 23rd.....


 
FTFY


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> FTFY


 
I thought you were on my side?  Turncoat!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> I thought you were on my side?  Turncoat!


 

When it comes to cake..... I go all a squiggle...


----------



## RiflemanSmith (5 Nov 2012)

I think I'll wear more than just trainers and a pair of socks and a pair of fingerless weight lifting gloves in adverse weather next time.


----------



## Gordon P (5 Nov 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> Gordon, sorry I got your son's name wrong .


No worries: there were several distractions...
Lessons for next year: start later, ride slower (although the inclement conditions made me think let's get this over with). Ben got to Brighton at about 11.45, me 30 ins later


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Nov 2012)

RiflemanSmith said:


> I think I'll wear more than just trainers and a pair of socks and a pair of fingerless weight lifting gloves in adverse weather next time.


 
 I should think so too! You did good to make it to Brighton. A winter cycling kit shopping trip is a just reward


----------



## wanda2010 (5 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> When it comes to cake..... I go all a squiggle...


----------



## arallsopp (5 Nov 2012)

bobcolover said:


> hi recycle
> yes it was I , or me,
> let me know when you fancy a recumbent ride with/without cc bods and we can double the visual impact!
> 
> bob


+1 for that 
Or +2, depending on how you score a VM.


----------



## clarion (5 Nov 2012)

You were missed yesterday


----------



## bobcolover (5 Nov 2012)

i would have thought a vm was watertight; weatherproof etc
check this video out
http://www.recumbent-gallery.eu/another-amphibian-velomobile/


----------



## topcat1 (5 Nov 2012)

highlights
deciding to race Michael and Musa to croydon (kept me toasty) yes they weren't there but it was fun chasing them

car 292 giving it the beans to get away from me then giving me a big cheer as i shot past them

getting to Brighton (with warm wet feet) with Ess waving at the cars while saying "we beat you"

lows
where was everyone?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157631935051850/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/62382682@N07/sets/72157631935071028/
tc1


----------



## Tim Hall (5 Nov 2012)

clarion said:


> You were missed yesterday


Indeed you were. Adrian and I had a short discussion along the lines of "would you rest your hand on a velomobile, after all they look a bit like cars don't they?"


----------



## thom (5 Nov 2012)

I was following the thread, considering trying to join until I saw the weather forecast. Those who left home on Sunday morning are brave souls.

Instead, I've availed myself of the greater photos posted above. Also, the Guardian have a photo gallery here

: http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/gallery/2012/nov/04/london-brighton-classic-rally-pictures


----------



## musa (5 Nov 2012)

topcat1 said:


> highlights
> deciding to race Michael and Musa to croydon (kept me toasty) yes they wheren't there but it was fun chasing them


----------



## chippycyclist (5 Nov 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> And now the longer version.
> 
> Got to The Scottish Restaurant at about 0815 to find TopCat1 in the rain. Soon joined by Bob and his oppo, one of whom was on a yellow recumbent, the other from Oxfordshire. Our numbers increased with the arrival of that nice Mr Crispin and The Continuing Legend of Bermondey Bill with their parties. The lack of the Bromley Contingent was noted. Clarion and the lovely Butterfly arrived. To while away the time, Bill decided to have a puncture, so I phoned Ardian to come and spectate. He duly arrived on one of the Verdigris bikes, sporting a lovely rear mudguard molished from plastic milk cartons and cable ties. Dellz would have been green with envy. Topcat then shot off to the station to round up the stragglers. We took advantage of his absence by heading off into the drizzle. After a good few hundred metres, Bill discovered another puncture. I stopped to offer helpful advice and lend my pump while the rest of the group shot off unaware. While we were wrestling with it, TopCat1 hove into view, having deposited the station stragglers at the now deserted Scottish Restaurant, where one of them decided to have a puncture. With Bill's puncture mended (FSVO mended) we set off again, only for it to go flat after 200m. He bad me farewell and I shot off into the rain to try and catch the group.
> 
> ...


----------



## chippycyclist (5 Nov 2012)

thom said:


> I was following the thread, considering trying to join until I saw the weather forecast. Those who left home on Sunday morning are brave souls.
> 
> Instead, I've availed myself of the greater photos posted above. Also, the Guardian have a photo gallery here
> 
> : http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/gallery/2012/nov/04/london-brighton-classic-rally-pictures


----------



## chippycyclist (5 Nov 2012)

Bob's Oppo from Chippy, I recollect that Bob and his yellow machine whimped out somwhere past Tescos, due to the lack of vis, 100mm of water on the A23 and random down pours of hell fire and torrential rain, lost track of my local. This was the worse am ride I've ever undertaken, at least sine the last deluge in June in Derbyshire, but atleast it was warm! Sunday am was the most awful & dangerous riding ever. So much for waterproof kit everything got wet, wet, wet. Congrats to those who got to Brighton. 
Back to Streatham, for coffee and toast then off to Richmond Park, light rain but very cold and windy, but managed to knock off a 40 miler with a very cold lunch. Deluge apart not to bad a days ride.


----------



## Recycle (6 Nov 2012)

bobcolover said:


> hi recycle
> yes it was I , or me,
> let me know when you fancy a recumbent ride with/without cc bods and we can double the visual impact!
> 
> bob


Yes good idea. I'm fairly new to the recumbent so open to suggestions on routes etc.


----------



## Recycle (6 Nov 2012)

arallsopp said:


> +1 for that
> Or +2, depending on how you score a VM.


I want to see the VM (unlike a certain Derbyshire councillor).


----------



## arallsopp (8 Nov 2012)

Recycle said:


> I want to see the VM (unlike a certain Derbyshire councillor).



He cant see them anyway. They're almost invisble, after all.


----------



## clarion (9 Nov 2012)

Indeed they are. Emperor Allsopp is wearing no clothes!


----------



## clarion (9 Nov 2012)

Sorry


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Nov 2012)

The iMotion grabbed my attention. I have a (standard sized) steel bike I like riding around London. Are hubs heavy?


----------

